# Little Brag



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

This is End of The Line WithMyBootsOn

He was just appraised and earned VEE 88!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!

Who is he out of?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's fantastic! He sure is beautiful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wooo hoooo! I'll have to get Bee appraised one of these days, she's his full sister.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sire is Cornerstone farm Almon *S 
Dam is Noah's Acres Lola

It was a line breeding on MCH Doe Sy Doe FS Victory Flame he was a national champion buck. Can't remember the year. It's on my website.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Woo Hoo! Congrats!

It isn't very often that bucks;especially so young get such a high score.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he is two now that's an old picture. He was 5months.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

2 years is still pretty young. Most bucks ( that I've seen) haven't reached their peaks of maturity until 3 or 4.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!! I remember when this guy was a baby & you were trying to figure out a name for him  I always loved his name!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Candice - he was one of my proudest breedings and I had intended to keep his one sister but she toed out more then I would have liked so I sold her as a pet. He bred 2 does before leaving and I have 3 daughters.


----------

